

Google-diff-match-patch: Diff, Match and Patch libraries for Plain Text - zengr
http://code.google.com/p/google-diff-match-patch/

======
ColinWright
A few comments on the submission from years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=787419>

